# New A6 dropped on big wheels!



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

I've been waiting to see what this car would look like with some nice wheels and a drop. I like it a lot! Anyone got more pics of this car?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New A6 dropped on big wheels! (TooLow1.8T)*

That's hot. Nice find.


----------

